# low SD video quality on 921



## rickd2a (Dec 27, 2004)

The HD quality on my 921 is excellent, but the SD channels are fuzzy and slightly blurry. is anyone else seeing this problem? I am running in 720p, 16x9 mode, DVI (component does the same thing) to a 50" Fujitsu plasma hi def screen. 
thanks,
Rick


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

That happens after watching HD too much. SD just doesn't look right anymore.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

rickd2a said:


> The HD quality on my 921 is excellent, but the SD channels are fuzzy and slightly blurry. is anyone else seeing this problem? I am running in 720p, 16x9 mode, DVI (component does the same thing) to a 50" Fujitsu plasma hi def screen.
> thanks,
> Rick


I suffer from HD vision too. Your large screen simply increases the size of all undesirable things like overcompressed data signal (larger pixels). If you put the same 921 signal in SD on a 27" monitor or smaller, it will look quite superior. Isn't HD great?


----------



## webelevy (Nov 16, 2004)

rickd2a said:


> The HD quality on my 921 is excellent, but the SD channels are fuzzy and slightly blurry. is anyone else seeing this problem? I am running in 720p, 16x9 mode, DVI (component does the same thing) to a 50" Fujitsu plasma hi def screen.
> thanks,
> Rick


SD doesn't look good when using the HD (DVI/component) connections. I get the best SD picture (73" Mits RPTV) using the Svideo connection and changing the 921 output using the SD/HD button.


----------



## homer1 (Dec 27, 2004)

How do your rca jacks do in comparison to the s-video? i am going to hook up a projector that has vga/rca/svideo hookups. Maybe I should hook the pj up to a couple different cables for HD and SD broadcast, especially since the SD will be more common?


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

S-video looks marginally better than composit, but s-video or composit looks 10 times better for SD than DVI. DVI is superior for HD however. This is mainly because s-video or composit connection lets the set do the work, it allows you to use you're sets stretch modes for one which is superior to the 811s or 921s or any set top box I've seen for that matter.


----------



## rickd2a (Dec 27, 2004)

I have tried the Svideo and SD mode letting the display do the stretching and it definitely looks better. I was using an OLD 2350 SD receiver on the Svideo out and I believe it looked better than the 921 in the same mode. Interestingly it seems that the local channels are worse yet where they used to look the same and the dish channels. The 2350 died so I can't do the comparison anymore but it wa about 8-10 years old. 
Sounds like this is a common problem with this receiver.


----------



## rickd2a (Dec 27, 2004)

homer1 said:


> How do your rca jacks do in comparison to the s-video? i am going to hook up a projector that has vga/rca/svideo hookups. Maybe I should hook the pj up to a couple different cables for HD and SD broadcast, especially since the SD will be more common?


I haven't tried the rca jacks.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

rickd2a said:


> I have tried the Svideo and SD mode letting the display do the stretching and it definitely looks better. I was using an OLD 2350 SD receiver on the Svideo out and I believe it looked better than the 921 in the same mode. Interestingly it seems that the local channels are worse yet where they used to look the same and the dish channels. The 2350 died so I can't do the comparison anymore but it wa about 8-10 years old.
> Sounds like this is a common problem with this receiver.


I've found that the SD OTA locals, 007-02 for example look better through the s- video than Dish's. 007-01 the HD channel looks better through the DVI obviously. This is not an issue with the 921, it is just par for the course with SD. S-video looked better with SD on my 811, 921, and my Pioneer, SA, and Pace HD cable boxes when I had cable. Switching resolution is pointless as everything through s-video or composite is passed through at 480i. So even if the 921 is set to 720p or 1080i, it doesn't matter, it's only comming through the s-video at 480i.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I wasn't planning on switching inputs everytime I change the channel.  Try explaining how easy the new technology is to my wife...


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, the way my wife looked at it was, it's just as easy to hit the input button as it is the aspect ratio button. It's 1 button either way, and the pay off is worth it.


----------



## scpanel (Jun 13, 2004)

I am seeing it too, it looks blotchy on my DLP, on both HDMI and DVI inputs, I was worried it was the TV, but after getting my comcast DVR PQ and trying the digital inputs, it seems seems way better, something strange is going on here and I have not figured it out yet.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

David K said:


> Well, the way my wife looked at it was, it's just as easy to hit the input button as it is the aspect ratio button. It's 1 button either way, and the pay off is worth it.


I can't seem to change the input on my 34" DishNet TV with the input button. In fact the TV always powers up on channel 1. 

Wouldn't you ALSO have to change the 921 to SD? Doesn't that involve a lot of menu point-n-clicks?


----------



## rickd2a (Dec 27, 2004)

I think the stretching function in this thing is really bad. not to mention that it does a linear stretch across the screen with poor interpolation. My fujitsu plasma does a beautiful nonlinear stretch so that the center is only slightly stretched and increases toward the edges. this makes a huge difference in a perception of normallcy in the image. it is almost tolerable now but I may try another 921 to see if there is a difference. I got this one at Fry's right after the prices dropped.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

ClaudeR said:


> Wouldn't you ALSO have to change the 921 to SD? Doesn't that involve a lot of menu point-n-clicks?


No, you have to switch outputs on the 921 to the composite/s-video (where the light on the front is yellow), but you don't have to venture into the menu to change resolution. Even if the resolution is set to 1080i hd only 480i SD passes through the composite/s-video outputs. I have my 921 set at 1080i and I never change it, if I want to watch SD I just hit the sd/hd button (the yellow light comes on) and change inputs on the TV and I watch SD, the set senses 480i and takes over and stretches the image and I have all of settings optimized for SD. When I want to watch HD, I hit the sd/hd button ( the blue light comes on) I change inputs on the TV and watch HD. I never change the 921 setting from 1080i. There is one catch however, because of the over bugged 921, you have to remember to shut the 921 down at night with the blue light on (with the HD outputs active), if not, if you shut it down with the yellow light on, when it gets its nightly update, it will revert back to 480p in the res menu for what ever reason, and you have to go in and change it back. I just make sure I shut it down with the HD outputs active and I have no problems. Yet another 921 glitch.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

rickd2a said:


> I think the stretching function in this thing is really bad. not to mention that it does a linear stretch across the screen with poor interpolation. My fujitsu plasma does a beautiful nonlinear stretch so that the center is only slightly stretched and increases toward the edges. this makes a huge difference in a perception of normallcy in the image. it is almost tolerable now but I may try another 921 to see if there is a difference. I got this one at Fry's right after the prices dropped.


 There will be no difference, the 921, 811, stretch modes suck. I have a Pioneer Elite and I know exactly what you mean. Just stick with the TV's stretch modes, you'll be better off.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

David K - Thanks for the info, looks like I've got to hook up more cables and test it.


----------



## william Bray (Dec 20, 2004)

Since the 911 has only 1 s video output, is there a splitter device for s video? I have the tv connected directly to satellite on s video. That means the dvd recorder is on a lower quality rca cable. When I had the satellite hooked up through the Liteon 5005 dvd recorder on the s video I was getting jittery video artifacts and din't like it. So, is there a simple solution here? I only have sd tv for now. Thanks.


----------



## rickd2a (Dec 27, 2004)

David K. thanks for the HD shutdown recomendation. wil do.


----------



## jmotorman (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got the 921 hooked up and not real happy with the picture. For one thing, can't get it into SD mode. I change the video input, push the button (using s-video) and it goes to black and white and no sound. What am I doing wrong. When will DISH add local Hi Def channels??????


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

May be a bug but you didnt provide alot of info on exactly how your system is setup.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Your S-video cable is either defective (loose or broken chroma wire), or the connectors on one of the devices is broken. You can try wiggling the cable a bit, or swapping the cable out. If this doesn't help, then either the TV input or the 921 output is bad on the chroma pin.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> If you put the same 921 signal in SD on a 27" monitor or smaller, it will look quite superior.


 You got that right! I'm using my 921 on a 27" Sony Trinitron and absolutely love the SD channels PQ - a major improvement in PQ over my old 4000. The only thing that looks better than the satellite SD channels is most of the OTA stations.


----------



## jmotorman (Feb 22, 2005)

I played with it a little and now its working. Probably the cable. I have given up on OTA channels in downtown Seattle. Will have to wait for HD Local to come to Dish. Anyone heard anything about that? Sure glad to be back to Dish, after Comcast.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

jmotorman said:


> I played with it a little and now its working. Probably the cable. I have given up on OTA channels in downtown Seattle. Will have to wait for HD Local to come to Dish. Anyone heard anything about that? Sure glad to be back to Dish, after Comcast.


You will likely celebrate a number of birthdays before you get local HD via Dish.


----------



## jmotorman (Feb 22, 2005)

Curmudgeon said:


> You will likely celebrate a number of birthdays before you get local HD via Dish.


Ya, you are probably right. I did try a roof antenna and BANG! Got the locals great. Now, answer this, why do the local channels (in HD) look as good or maybe a little better, in the SD mode ? I change it to HD at 1080i and see no difference. Change back to SD 480 and looks as good or maybe a little better. Strange?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

jmotorman said:


> Ya, you are probably right. I did try a roof antenna and BANG! Got the locals great. Now, answer this, why do the local channels (in HD) look as good or maybe a little better, in the SD mode ? I change it to HD at 1080i and see no difference. Change back to SD 480 and looks as good or maybe a little better. Strange?


What HDTV what connections. It should be obviously better in an HD mode for and HD signal.


----------



## jmotorman (Feb 22, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> What HDTV what connections. It should be obviously better in an HD mode for and HD signal.


Using a Toshiba 57" rear projection, connecting with RBG cables from 921 to TV. 921 is brand new and just upgraded to current software. Did a scan for digital locals and got 16. They look great, just don't know why they look so good when I put the 921 in SD mode. Its obviously Hi Def. I go back and forth and see no difference. When I go back to Dish local, of course BIG DIFFERENCE, no hi def.


----------



## homer1 (Dec 27, 2004)

Maybe you're watching sd programing on a digital station?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

jmotorman said:


> Using a Toshiba 57" rear projection, connecting with RBG cables from 921 to TV. 921 is brand new and just upgraded to current software. Did a scan for digital locals and got 16. They look great, just don't know why they look so good when I put the 921 in SD mode. Its obviously Hi Def. I go back and forth and see no difference. When I go back to Dish local, of course BIG DIFFERENCE, no hi def.


 I have a 57 inch toshiba hd tv as well and I notice in 480p my hd picture looks no different than my 1080i picture. In fact the satellite picture looks better in 480p than in 1080i. Maybe the tv upconverts the picture to 1080i even on dvi inputs. It says in the instructional manual that all inputs upconvert to 1080i unless you change to 540p, then it will reduce it down. Either way I leave my tv in the safe mode now with my 921 so I can watch hd in the living room and sd in the computer room behind the living room. In sd mode it looks just pretty good over my Jvc super vhs vcr with s-video input/output too. Not as good as over dvi, but still a pretty good picture considering the digital to analog conversion.


----------

